# ATF: MN CCW Permit = No NICS check required



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

to buy a firearm from a dealer/gun shop starting 8/1/19. Another step positive step that should keep purchases off the illegal registry that we know ATF has kept.
Now to get Constitutional Carry passed this year.

ATF: Minnesota permit to carry now satisfies background check for buying guns - StarTribune.com


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Used to be that way in PA and then it was ripped away.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's interesting. Cause I'm an current FFL and a CC permit holder, in WI. BUT I'm required to do a background check on myself if I buy a gun through my business. Yep, if I order a gun from a wholesaler and want to take it from the business and put it in my private collection. A background check is required. Even at another gun shop.

How does a CC permit trump a FFL business owner?? Does MN actually do a better back ground investigation on CC holders then the ATF does for firearm business owners?? WTF??


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> That's interesting. Cause I'm an current FFL and a CC permit holder, in WI. BUT I'm required to do a background check on myself if I buy a gun through my business. Yep, if I order a gun from a wholesaler and want to take it from the business and put it in my private collection. A background check is required. Even at another gun shop.
> 
> How does a CC permit trump a FFL business owner?? Does MN actually do a better back ground investigation on CC holders then the ATF does for firearm business owners?? WTF??


I have a stupid question.... So if you are an FFL holder and you have to get a background check done if you were to put a gun IN YOUR collectioñ FROM YOUR inventory, can you call NICS yourself and do your own background or some other FFL has to do that for you?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

6811 said:


> I have a stupid question.... So if you are an FFL holder and you have to get a background check done if you were to put a gun IN YOUR collectioñ FROM YOUR inventory, can you call NICS yourself and do your own background or some other FFL has to do that for you?


 I call in myself, I'm the owner. Now isn't that just a whole new level of stupidity. IMHO. In WI we have to call into the state and get charged $10 for a handgun background check. Yes I have to pay the $10.

I can order and use guns for demo, test fire and whatever other use for the BUSINESS. Bring a gun from the shop to the house, background check.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I call in myself, I'm the owner. Now isn't that just a whole new level of stupidity. IMHO. In WI we have to call into the state and get charged $10 for a handgun background check. Yes I have to pay the $10.
> 
> I can order and use guns for demo, test fire and whatever other use for the BUSINESS. Bring a gun from the shop to the house, background check.


There should be a task force who will just review laws and regs like this. Stupid is an understatement.


----------

